

Ask HN: Does money and idiocy have any correlation? - jmilinion

I've been noticing that the more money a company has, the more successful it becomes, the more dumb it becomes.  There are a few exceptions - Apple - but those companies are rare.<p>What is it with money and market share that causes good companies to all of a sudden turn dumb?<p>It's getting to the point where I don't want my favorite startup to be a huge success because I'm afraid they will destroy their great product for some reason.
======
jordhy
If you think of idiocy as a "terrible and grand flop" it turns out that the
only way to truly fail in a massive scale is to execute in a massive scale
and, for that, you need money.

You might also wish to consider the impact of bureaucracy in decision making.
Big blunders usually have non-technical people making terrible calls.

~~~
jmilinion
Google is making some big blunders and they are filled with some of the most
technical people on earth. The open source community also is making some big
blunders and most the core are technical as well.

